
Harvard Rated Asian Applicants Lower on Personality Traits, Lawsuit Says - shawndumas
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/06/15/us/harvard-asian-enrollment-applicants.html
======
poster123
Already posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17320360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17320360)
.

